# Sharptails and Huns 2007



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

*August 31, 2007
Sharptails, Ruffed Grouse and Partridge Seasons Open Sept. 8*

When sharp-tailed grouse and Hungarian partridge seasons open Sept. 8, hunters should expect bird numbers similar to last year, but improved vegetation in the state might make it a little harder to find them.

Both bird species came through winter in good shape, based on reports that spring counts were up slightly from last year. "Increased vegetation will provide additional escape cover, so hunters will have to work a little harder to locate birds," said Stan Kohn, North Dakota Game and Fish Department upland game management supervisor.

While the 2007 season opens Sept. 8 for sharptails, partridge and ruffed grouse, sage grouse season does not open until Sept. 24.

The spring sharp-tailed grouse census was up nearly 10 percent statewide, Kohn said, with areas southwest of the Missouri River and the Missouri Coteau region showing the largest increases.

Preliminary results from July and August roadside counts indicate improved numbers in birds and broods per mile, higher average brood size, and an increase in the number of young birds seen on routes compared to adult birds.

Hunters can expect the same for Hungarian partridge. Rural mail carriers saw more partridge per 1,000 miles this spring, and data gathered by biologists on summer roadside counts show the highest number of birds seen per mile of survey in five years in the southwestern and Missouri Coteau portions of the state. However, the central and northeastern sections are down slightly from last year, but still better than two years ago.

Ruffed grouse populations tend to run in 8-10 year cycles. Spring counts in 2006 showed small increases in the number of birds drumming, but 2007 counts were again at the lower end. The Turtle Mountains in Bottineau and Rolette counties and the Pembina Hills area of Cavalier and Pembina counties should provide hunters with the best opportunities this fall.

The sage grouse population should also be similar to last year. "Sage grouse tend to move toward water areas with green vegetation, but these may be hard to find in the southwest," Kohn said.

For further season information and regulations, hunters should consult the North Dakota 2007-08 Small Game Guide.


----------

